# Nutzung VDSL 25 Fritz!Box 7390 Upload zu gering



## schnuffi123 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich besitze einen VDSL 25 Anschluss der Deutschen Telekom ("DPBO Technik").

Bisher hatte ich einen "Telekom Speedport W921V Router" im Einsatz, mit  welchem ich auch die volle Up- und Downstream Leistung erreicht habe  (Up: ca. 4,8 – 5,0 Mbit/s, Down: ca. 25,0 Mbit/s).

Nun habe ich mir eine "Fritz!Box 7390" gekauft.

Mit der neuen "Fritz!Box 7390" und der aktuellsten offiziellen Firmware  "84.05.50" erreiche ich allerdings nur folgende Leistungswerte für den  Up- und Downstream (Up: ca. 2,1 – 2,2 Mbit/s, Down: ca. 25,0 Mbit/s).

Somit ist der Upstream halbiert.

Nach durchlesen verschiedener Problembehebungs-Anleitungen der AVM  Wissensdatenbank bin ich auf den Menüpunkt „Vorherige DSL-Version  verwenden“ gestoßen.

Nachdem ich diesen Menüpunkt aktiviert habe, wurde die Verbindung erneut  aufgebaut und es konnte die volle Leistung des Up- und Downstream (Up:  ca. 4,8 – 5,0 Mbit/s, Down: ca. 25,0 Mbit/s) erreicht werden.

Allerdings hielt die Verbindung maximal 20 Sekunden und wurde dann mit  einem „PPPoE Fehler“ beendet und versucht neu zu verbinden. Verbindung  steht dann auch wieder, wird aber nach ca. 20 Sekunden wieder mit einem  „PPPoE Fehler“ beendet.

Dieser Vorgang wiederholt sich ständig.

Wie kann erreicht werden, dass die volle Up- und Downstream Leistung  unter einer stabilen Verbindung mit der "Fritz!Box 7390" zur Verfügung  steht?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Anliegen weiterhelfen.

Über eine baldige Antwort freue ich mich.

Danke vorab!

Schöne Grüße,
schnuffi


----------



## Bennz (13. Juni 2013)

teste mal die neuste Labor/beta firmware link


----------



## schnuffi123 (13. Juni 2013)

Werde ich heute Abend sofort aufspielen und testen!

Ich melde mich mit Feedback!


----------



## Bennz (13. Juni 2013)

zur sicherheit vor dem Firmware Flash das Recovery Programm downloaden link


----------



## schnuffi123 (13. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, vielen Dank bis hierher!

Wie gesagt, ich werde Feedback schreiben!


----------



## schnuffi123 (13. Juni 2013)

Auch die "Labor Version 84.05.55-25409" hat leider nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juni 2013)

Schaue mal ins web-interface der box unter internet->dsl-informationen und mache screenshots von übersicht, dsl, specktrum und statistik. Die postetst du dann hier.


----------



## schnuffi123 (13. Juni 2013)

Anbei die geforderten Screenshots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich die FritzBox erst wieder vor ca. 1-2 Stunden in Betrieb genommen habe.

Ich hoffe das hat keine Auswirkungen auf die entsprechenden Daten, welche dich / euch interessieren?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juni 2013)

Die statistik sagt mir leider erst was, wenn der router 24h gelaufen ist.
Ansonsten schaut soweit aber alles gut aus,nur die "trägerkurve" ist ein wenig komisch. (spektrum)  Hast du einen splitter zwischen telefon-dose und der fritzbox? Wenn ja, wie alt ist der? Sollte er recht alt sein, dann fordere bei der tkom mal einen neuen an.


----------



## schnuffi123 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich werde erneut Screenshots morgen Abend zur Verfügung stellen, bis dahin ist die Fritz!Box dann auf jeden Fall 24h gelaufen.

Es ist ein Splitter zwischen Telefon-Dose und Router (sowohl bei Anschluss der Fritz!Box als auch bei Anschluss des Speedport's) geschalten , ja. Der Splitter ist ca. 3 Jahre alt. Kann es wirklich am Splitter liegen, ich mein volle Downstream Leistung ist ja auch gewährleistet. Probieren kann ich es natürlich dennoch, mit einem neuem Splitter.

Liegt das Problem vielleicht am integrierten DSL-Modem der Fritz!Box 7390 ? 

Gibt es andere Fritz!Box'en mit besserem DSL-Modem speziell für VDSL und "DPBO" Technik (diese Technik muss der Router laut Aussage der Telekom auf jeden fall unterstützen) ?


----------



## Laudian (14. Juni 2013)

Aktivier nochmal die "vorherige DSL Version" und stell die Einstellungen im Reiter "Störsicherheit" dazu alle auf maximale Stabilität. Ändert sich dann was ? Wo stehen die Einstellungen da bisher, mittig ?


----------



## schnuffi123 (14. Juni 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Aktivier nochmal die "vorherige DSL Version" und stell die Einstellungen im Reiter "Störsicherheit" dazu alle auf maximale Stabilität. Ändert sich dann was ? Wo stehen die Einstellungen da bisher, mittig ?


 
Ich bin leider erst morgen wieder zu Hause, somit kann ich die von dir vorgeschlagene Einstellung erst morgen wieder testen. Ich werde morgen Abend aber mit Sicherheit das Ergebnis berichten!

Bisher war "vorherige DSL Version" deaktiviert / inaktiv und im Reiter "Störsicherheit" alle drei Regler auf "maximale Performance".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Splitter zwischen Telefon-Dose und Router (sowohl bei Anschluss der Fritz!Box als auch bei Anschluss des Speedport's) geschalten , ja. Der Splitter ist ca. 3 Jahre alt. Kann es wirklich am Splitter liegen, ich mein volle Downstream Leistung ist ja auch gewährleistet. Probieren kann ich es natürlich dennoch, mit einem neuem Splitter.


Um zu das zu testen, kannst du auch das verbindungskabel vom splitter zu deinem telefon dazu benutzen, um die telefondose direkt mit der fritzbox zu verbinden (ohne splitter dazwischen). Danach könntest du mal schauen.
Splitter sind im übrigen massenware und gehen auch gern mal defekt.



> Liegt das Problem vielleicht am integrierten DSL-Modem der Fritz!Box 7390 ?


Läge das problem beim download würde ich sagen, ok. Beim upload ist das verwendete modem aber fast schon egal. Da zählt mehr die sendeleistung und die ist bei allen identisch.



> Gibt es andere Fritz!Box'en mit besserem DSL-Modem speziell für VDSL und "DPBO" Technik (diese Technik muss der Router laut Aussage der Telekom auf jeden fall unterstützen) ?


 Was heißt speziell? DPBO sollten sie alle können (ist eh nur eine einstellungssache des dslam) und auch damit klar kommen. Wenn du aber die box tauschen möchtest, würde ich dir eine fritzbox 7360 an herz legen. Die hat ein besseres vdsl-modem integriert.


----------



## schnuffi123 (15. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aktivier nochmal die "vorherige DSL Version" und stell die Einstellungen im Reiter "Störsicherheit" dazu alle auf maximale Stabilität. Ändert sich dann was ? Wo stehen die Einstellungen da bisher, mittig ?



Ich habe deinen Vorschlag nun einmal probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Es kann erst gar nicht gesyncht werden, sprich ein Verbindungsaufbau ist erst gar nicht möglich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was heißt speziell? DPBO sollten sie alle können (ist eh nur eine einstellungssache des dslam) und auch damit klar kommen. Wenn du aber die box tauschen möchtest, würde ich dir eine fritzbox 7360 an herz legen. Die hat ein besseres vdsl-modem integriert.



Bzgl. "DPBO Technik" sehe ich das genauso wie du! Mit der Aussage seitens der Telekom konnte ich mich auch nicht so wirklich anfreunden bzw. denen Glauben schenken 

Über die "Fritz!Box 7360" habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gelesen, vor allem was das (V)DSL Modem angeht, das soll ja bei weitem besser sein als das der "Fritz!Box 7390".

Was hälst du unter anderem von der ""Fritz!Box 3370" oder "Fritz!Box 3390"?

Oder würdest du mir auf Anhieb / auf jeden Fall die "Fritz!Box 7360" empfehlen, abseits von jeder anderen Fritz!Box?

*PS:* Auch die ganz neue Firmware "FRITZ!OS 05.52 / Firmware-Version: 84.05.52" hat leider nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht ...


----------



## chiller (15. Juni 2013)

Für VDSL die 3370 oder 7360. 3390 nur dann wenn sie den gleichen chip hat wie die 3370.

Aber da in Zukunft komplett auf IP umgestellt wird würde ich zur 7360 raten.

Wurde eigentlich die neue Firmware getestet die gestern rauskam? Glaub hat die Endnummer .52

Könntest aber auch den Speedport, der ja volle Bandbreite bringt, vorschalten.


----------



## schnuffi123 (16. Juni 2013)

chiller schrieb:


> Für VDSL die 3370 oder 7360. 3390 nur dann wenn sie den gleichen chip hat wie die 3370.
> 
> Aber da in Zukunft komplett auf IP umgestellt wird würde ich zur 7360 raten.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das nun im Internet recherchieren konnte, haben die "Fritz!Box 7360", "Fritz!Box 3370" und "Fritz!Box 3390" alle den folgenden DSL Moden Chip-Satz "VRX208".

Ebenso hat auch mein "Speedport W921" den DSL Moden Chip-Satz "VRX208". Klick mich.

Nachdem, wie du schon sagtest, in Zukunft alles auf IP umgestellt werden soll, denke ich, dass ich mit der "Fritz!Box 7360" wohl am Besten bzw. auf jeden Fall besser zurecht kommen sollte als mit der "Fritz!Box 7390".

Die neue Firmware "FRITZ!OS 05.52 / Firmware-Version: 84.05.52" hatte ich ja gestern auch schon installiert (wie oben geschrieben), allerdings leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Einen Router vor einen Router schalten ... gefällt mir nicht so.

Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich ein gutes einzelnes DSL-Modem davor schalten. Könnte ihr mir da gute empfehlen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Vorschlag nun einmal probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Es kann erst gar nicht gesyncht werden, sprich ein Verbindungsaufbau ist erst gar nicht möglich.


Beim zitieren vertan? Die aussage zu dieser, deiner antwort kam von laudian, nicht von mir...


> Über die "Fritz!Box 7360" habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gelesen, vor allem was das (V)DSL Modem angeht, das soll ja bei weitem besser sein als das der "Fritz!Box 7390".


Die 7360 hat auch das bessere modem. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, beim upload hilft dir das eigentlich nicht.
Hast du es schonmal ohne splitter probiert?


> Was hälst du unter anderem von der ""Fritz!Box 3370" oder "Fritz!Box 3390"?


Die sind das selbe wie die 7360 nur ohne telefon-anschlüsse. Allerdings stimme ich chiller zu und rate, wegen der kommenden zwangs-ip`isierung lieber zur 7360.


> Oder würdest du mir auf Anhieb / auf jeden Fall die "Fritz!Box 7360" empfehlen, abseits von jeder anderen Fritz!Box?


Bei den fritzboxen gibt es derzeit nicht so viele modelle für vdsl und bei den kommenden geräten muß sich erst zeigen, was drin steckt.
Abseits der fritzboxen gäbe es da noch einen draytek vigor 2850, welchen es auch als voip-ausführung gibt. Allerdings ist der dir sicherlich viel zu teuer. 


chiller schrieb:


> Für VDSL die 3370 oder 7360. 3390 nur dann wenn sie den gleichen chip hat wie die 3370.


Vom vdsl-soc her sind die 7360, 3370 und 3390 gleich. Der unterschied zwischen 3370 und 3390 ist der wlan-chip.



> Könntest aber auch den Speedport, der ja volle Bandbreite bringt, vorschalten.


Wäre eine möglichkeit. Letztlich ist es aber schöner, wenn man nur ein gerät da stehen hat anstatt 2.

Edit:


schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich ein gutes  einzelnes DSL-Modem davor schalten. Könnte ihr mir da gute  empfehlen?


Einzelde vdsl-modems gibt es quasi nicht mehr. Über ebay könnte man noch einen speedport 300hs oder ähnliches bekommen. Allerdings sind die viel zu teuer.
Eine günstige alternative wäre evt. noch eine fritzbox 7570, welche aber auch nur noch bei ebay zu bekommen ist.


----------



## schnuffi123 (16. Juni 2013)

> Beim zitieren vertan? Die aussage zu dieser, deiner antwort kam von laudian, nicht von mir...



Sorry, ja habe mich vertan 



> Die 7360 hat auch das bessere modem. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, beim upload hilft dir das eigentlich nicht.
> Hast du es schonmal ohne splitter probiert?



Leider nein, habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Das gestaltet sich bei mir auch etwas problematisch.
Das Telefon/DSL-Kabel kommt direkt über ein Leerrohr vom Dachboden und ist dann direkt mit einer Telefondose verdrahtet. Dann ist ein gleiches Kabel von der Telefondose direkt mit dem Splitter verdrahtet. Ebenso geht von der Telefondose ein schwarzes Telefonkabel in die Amt-Buchse des Splitters. Vom Splitter geht dann ein normales Netzwerkkabel in den Router. Ich hoffe die Beschreibung ist einigermaßen verständlich? Wir haben einen analogen Telefon-Anschluss, kein ISDN. Ob die Konstellation der Verkabelung / Verdrahtung nun sinnvoll, weis ich nicht. Das habe ich so nicht angeschlossen 



> Bei den fritzboxen gibt es derzeit nicht so viele modelle für vdsl und bei den kommenden geräten muß sich erst zeigen, was drin steckt.
> Abseits der fritzboxen gäbe es da noch einen draytek vigor 2850, welchen es auch als voip-ausführung gibt. Allerdings ist der dir sicherlich viel zu teuer.



Ist mir ein wenig zu teuer, ja 



> Wäre eine möglichkeit. Letztlich ist es aber schöner, wenn man nur ein gerät da stehen hat anstatt 2.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Dann ist ein gleiches Kabel von der Telefondose direkt mit dem Splitter verdrahtet. Ebenso geht von der Telefondose ein schwarzes Telefonkabel in die Amt-Buchse des Splitters.


 Versteh ich nicht. Normal geht ein schwarzes kabel von der telefon-dose zum splitter. (nur ein kabel in "amt") Vom splitter geht dann eins zum telefon und eins zum router/modem.
Wenn zwischen telefon-dose und splitter 2 kabel sind, dann entferne mal eins.


> Wir haben einen analogen Telefon-Anschluss, kein ISDN.


Das spielt eigentlich keine rolle. Das telefon muß an den splitter, ansonsten stört es den dsl-anschluß.


----------



## schnuffi123 (16. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Normal geht ein schwarzes kabel von der telefon-dose zum splitter. (nur ein kabel in "amt") Vom splitter geht dann eins zum telefon und eins zum router/modem.
> Wenn zwischen telefon-dose und splitter 2 kabel sind, dann entferne mal eins.
> Das spielt eigentlich keine rolle. Das telefon muß an den splitter, ansonsten stört es den dsl-anschluß.


 
In meiner oben beschriebenen Konstellation der Verkabelung / Verdrahtung ist überhaupt kein Telefon angeschlossen.

Ich habe eben mal ein Foto gemacht, siehe hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linkes Kabel kommt vom Dachboden und geht in die Telefondose und ist dort soweit ich weis verdrahtet.
Dann geht ein gleiches Kabel quasi von der Telefondose zum Splitter und ist dort auch wieder verdrahtet.
Ein schwarzes Kabel geht auch nochmal von Telefondose zum Splitter.
Vom Splitter geht dann das graue Kabel zum Router.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2013)

Das haut so nicht hin! Entferne mal das schwarze kabel und schaue, ob du noch eine dsl-verbindung hast. (im router-menü nachschauen)
Wenn nicht, öffne den splitter am unteren ende (da wo das weiße kabel rein geht) und klemme dort das weiße kabel ab. (am besten merken wo und wie es geklemmt war) Anschließend verbindest du den splitter und die telefondose mit dem schwarzen kabel.
Zum telefon, wie telefoniert ihr? Wo ist das telefon dann angeschlossen? Bei analoger telefonie müßte das telefon eigentlich am splitter angeschlossen sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Das haut hin, dann ist das Telefon an einer anderen tae und über den klemmblock wurde die tae wo das Telefon angeschlossen über den Splitter geschaltet, alles ok soweit


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2013)

Das wäre eine logische erklärung. Mal sehen, was der te bzgl. des telefons sagt.


----------



## schnuffi123 (17. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das haut so nicht hin! Entferne mal das  schwarze kabel und schaue, ob du noch eine dsl-verbindung hast. (im  router-menü nachschauen)
> Wenn nicht, öffne den splitter am unteren ende (da wo das weiße kabel  rein geht) und klemme dort das weiße kabel ab. (am besten merken wo und  wie es geklemmt war) Anschließend verbindest du den splitter und die  telefondose mit dem schwarzen kabel.
> Zum telefon, wie telefoniert ihr? Wo ist das telefon dann angeschlossen?  Bei analoger telefonie müßte das telefon eigentlich am splitter  angeschlossen sein.



Dein beschriebenes Vorgehen kann ich gerne einmal durchführen. Allerdings erst ab morgen Abend, früher bin ich leider nicht zu Hause.

Das Telefon ist einem komplett anderen Raum / Stockwerk über eine extra / einzelne TAE Dose angeschlossen.

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich mich nicht weiter auskenne.

Die Verkabelung hat damals beim Hausbau ein Bekannter (arbeitet in der Telekommunikationsbranche) durchgeführt  



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das haut hin, dann ist das Telefon an einer anderen tae und über den  klemmblock wurde die tae wo das Telefon angeschlossen über den Splitter  geschaltet, alles ok soweit



Jop, wie oben geschrieben, ist das Telefon an einer extra TAE Dose angestöpselt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wäre eine logische erklärung. Mal sehen, was der te bzgl. des telefons sagt.



Siehe oben 


Ohne euch jetzt widersprechen zu wollen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der falschen Verkabelung liegt, oder?
Mit dem "Speedport W921V" funktioniert ja alles soweit einwandfrei.
Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.
Kann ja sein, dass die "Fritz!Box 7390" oder allgemein "Fritz!Box'en" andere Verkabelungen wünschen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Das Telefon ist einem komplett anderen Raum / Stockwerk über eine extra / einzelne TAE Dose angeschlossen.


Na wenn das so ist, wird die aussage von mrfloppy wohl zutreffen und du brauchst das nicht zu überprüfen. (bevor hinterher etwas nicht mehr geht)



> Ohne euch jetzt widersprechen zu wollen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der falschen Verkabelung liegt, oder?


Ich habe so eine verkabelung, wie du sie anscheinend hast, noch nicht gesehen. In meinen augen hat das ganze, so wie es bei dir wohl ist, für mich ein gewisses störpotenzial.


> Mit dem "Speedport W921V" funktioniert ja alles soweit einwandfrei.


Meine schnellsuche hat ergeben, das in dem speedport ein lantiq-chipsatz für das dsl zuständig ist. In der 7390 werkelt aber ein ikanos. Evt. deshalb der unterschied?  (lantiq= weniger anfällig)
Könntest du mal das telefon abziehen und die box neu starten? Verändert sich dann was am upload?


> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.
> Kann ja sein, dass die "Fritz!Box 7390" oder allgemein "Fritz!Box'en" andere Verkabelungen wünschen


 Nö, die verkabelung muß eigentlich überall identisch sein. (tae-dose->splitter->router/modem) Bei dir wird das "gesplittete" telefon anscheinend nur auf ein anderes adernpaar in der zuleitung gelegt, um die telefondose dafür in einem anderen raum zu haben.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2013)

was du mal machen kannst ist, das du dir eine firmware raussuchst die was älter ist z.b. die 5.22 oder noch eine davor ! es gibt zb mit der fb 7390 probleme auf adsl2+ broadcom dslams ! mußte ich bei mir feststellen, habe einen normalen adsl2+ anschluß über einen alcatel dslam mit broadcom chipsatz . hier war es mir nicht möglich mit der aktuellsten firmware version 5.50 sync zu erzielen, die kiste erkennt das dsl nichtmal , d.h. die geht nichtmal ins training ! einzige lösung war hier die firmware 5.22 wieder drauf zu flashen, damit ging es wieder auf meinem adsl2+ anschluß. und NEIN die box war nicht defekt, konnte den identischen fehler mit 2 fritzboxen 7390 nachstellen! definitv ein firmware bug der nicht behoben wird zur zeit mit einem update. avm hat mir dazu nur geschrieben ( denen genaue fehlerbeschreibung gemacht und die dazugehörige lösung ) das ich resetten soll, vorige dsl treiber nehmen soll blablabla. also support von avm ist auch grütze. 
evtl. gibt es auch hier fehler jenachdem auf welchem vdsl dslam die kiste hängt bzw jenachdem was für ein chipsatz im dslam verbaut ist.
probier es einfach mal mit einer älteren firmware version aus und berichte mal


----------



## schnuffi123 (18. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nö, die verkabelung muß eigentlich überall identisch sein. (tae-dose->splitter->router/modem) Bei dir wird das "gesplittete" telefon anscheinend nur auf ein anderes adernpaar in der zuleitung gelegt, um die telefondose dafür in einem anderen raum zu haben.



Ja, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die DSL Leitung auf ein anderes Adernpaar der zuleitung gelegt worden ist.

Bei uns kommt von draußen ganz normal der Telefonanschluss in das Haus (Keller).

Von dort aus geht es, soweit ich weis, komplett gebündelt nach oben in den Dachboden und von dort aus, kann ich mich noch wage erinnern, wurde ein explizites Adernpaar / Kabel "abgetrennt / abgezweigt" und rein für DSL durch Leerrohre weiter verlegt.

So etwa in der Richtung ist bei uns im Haus die Verkabelung von Telefon / DSL   



mrfloppy schrieb:


> was du mal machen kannst ist, das du dir eine  firmware raussuchst die was älter ist z.b. die 5.22 oder noch eine davor  ! es gibt zb mit der fb 7390 probleme auf adsl2+ broadcom dslams !  mußte ich bei mir feststellen, habe einen normalen adsl2+ anschluß über  einen alcatel dslam mit broadcom chipsatz . hier war es mir nicht  möglich mit der aktuellsten firmware version 5.50 sync zu erzielen, die  kiste erkennt das dsl nichtmal , d.h. die geht nichtmal ins training !  einzige lösung war hier die firmware 5.22 wieder drauf zu flashen, damit  ging es wieder auf meinem adsl2+ anschluß. und NEIN die box war nicht  defekt, konnte den identischen fehler mit 2 fritzboxen 7390 nachstellen!  definitv ein firmware bug der nicht behoben wird zur zeit mit einem  update. avm hat mir dazu nur geschrieben ( denen genaue  fehlerbeschreibung gemacht und die dazugehörige lösung ) das ich  resetten soll, vorige dsl treiber nehmen soll blablabla. also support  von avm ist auch grütze.
> evtl. gibt es auch hier fehler jenachdem auf welchem vdsl dslam die  kiste hängt bzw jenachdem was für ein chipsatz im dslam verbaut ist.
> probier es einfach mal mit einer älteren firmware version aus und berichte mal



Alles klar! Ich werde es heute Abend einmal mit den folgenden Firmware's versuchen:

- fritz.box_wlan_7390_84.05.05.recover-image.exe (31-Aug-2011 10:54)
- fritz.box_wlan_7390_84.05.21.recover-image.exe (18-Apr-2012 15:12)
- fritz.box_wlan_7390_84.05.22.recover-image.exe (06-Jun-2012 14:51)

und anschließend Bericht erstatten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Von dort aus geht es, soweit ich weis, komplett gebündelt nach oben in den Dachboden und von dort aus, kann ich mich noch wage erinnern, wurde ein explizites Adernpaar / Kabel "abgetrennt / abgezweigt" und rein für DSL durch Leerrohre weiter verlegt.


 Um das mal richtig zu stellen... Die telefondosen, die du fotografiert hast, müßte also demzufolge auf dem dachboden sein, richtig? (weil bei dieser das telefon- und dsl-signal aufgesplittet wird)
Ich sehe bei der verkabelung grad irgendwie nicht durch. Am einfachsten, besten und störungsärmsten wäre es aber wohl gewesen, wenigstens den splitter und am besten auch gleich noch das dsl-modem/ den router im keller direkt neben dem hausanschlußpunkt zu setzen. Von dort aus hätte man dann telefon und lan-signal weiter durch`s haus führen können.


----------



## schnuffi123 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nun einmal die folgenden älteren Firmware's getestet:

- 84.05.05
- 84.05.22

Leider haben diese auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht.

Sich ständig wiederholende PPPoE Fehler und VDSL Training / Synchronisation Modus waren die einzigsten Meldungen im Log.

Ich hatte auch bei der jeweiligen Firmware versucht, unter "Internet -> DSL Information -> Störsicherheit" die Regler auf "maximale Stabilität" anstatt "maximale Performance" zu stellen.

Allerdings blieb auch hier der erhoffte Erfolg aus 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um das mal richtig zu stellen... Die telefondosen, die du fotografiert hast, müßte also demzufolge auf dem dachboden sein, richtig? (weil bei dieser das telefon- und dsl-signal aufgesplittet wird)
> Ich sehe bei der verkabelung grad irgendwie nicht durch. Am einfachsten, besten und störungsärmsten wäre es aber wohl gewesen, wenigstens den splitter und am besten auch gleich noch das dsl-modem/ den router im keller direkt neben dem hausanschlußpunkt zu setzen. Von dort aus hätte man dann telefon und lan-signal weiter durch`s haus führen können.



Nein, die Telefondosen und Splitter befinden sich nicht auf dem Dachboden, sondern wieder ein Stockwerk tiefer, direkt vor dem Router / Computer.

Frag mich bitte nicht wieso / weshalb / warum das so verkabelt worden ist, da kenne ich mich, wie schon gesagt, leider nicht aus 

Bisher (hatte bis 12/2012 DSL 768) und ab 01/2013 VDSL und dem Speedport W921V hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und das hatte mir ehrlich gesagt bis dato auch gereicht, sodass ich mir speziell über die Verkabelung keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht habe.



Ich denke, dass ich zu der Entscheidung gekommen bin, die "Fritz!Box 7390" zurück zu senden.
Ich muss dazu sagen, die "Fritz!Box 7390" habe ich Anfang Juni 2013 bei den Amazon Warehousedeals (beschriebener Zustand: geprüft, sehr gut) gekauft.
Somit kann ich diese noch bis spätestens 07.07.13 problemlos zurücksenden und im Gegenzug dafür, werde ich eine "Fritz!Box 7360" bestellen und mit dieser dann die VDSL Leistung prüfen.

Ich habe auch zwischenzeitlich / parallel zu diesen Forum-Eintrag ein Ticket (Inkl. Screenshots, DSL-Diagnose Daten und Support-Daten) bei AVM eröffnet, sodass der Support sich meinem Problem annimmt.
Status hierzu bis dato:
AVM schrieb, ich solle die ganz neue Firmware aufspielen, damit müsste es laut Aussage des Supports behoben sein.
Anschließend habe ich an AVM zurückgemeldet, dass es auch nicht mit der neuesten Firmware funktioniert (Upload weiterhin halbiert).
Daraufhin wieder Screenshots, DSL-Diagnose Daten und Support-Daten an AVM gesendet.
Nun warte ich seit zwei Tagen auf Feedback seitens AVM Support.

Ich weis im Moment leider nicht weiter, außer den Weg des Umtausch und Neukauf der "Fritz!Box 7360"


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juni 2013)

ich denke nicht das die box einen defekt hat, das wird auch ein firmware bug sein, nur hilft dir das jetzt erstmal auch nicht weiter, denn das kann dauern bis avm mal in die pötte kommt ! denn wenn man denen schreibt und ein ticket auf macht lesen die anscheinend nicht durch was man schreibt ! die kommen dann mit geschichten die man durchführen soll die schon lange versucht worden sind . support avm 
schick das dingen zurück, ich kann aus eigener erfahrung die box auch nicht wirklich empfehlen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2013)

schnuffi123 schrieb:


> Ich weis im Moment leider nicht weiter, außer den Weg des Umtausch und Neukauf der "Fritz!Box 7360"


 Ich denke, die 7360 sollte dein problem lösen, da sie einen ähnlichen chipsatz wie dein w921v verwendet.
Wäre nur zu hoffen, das der tausch so einfach geht wie du sagst.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das die box einen defekt hat,


 Da glaub ich auch nicht dran. Es wird wohl an dem zusammenspiel zwischen modem->dslam und der komischen in-house leitungsführung liegen.


----------



## schnuffi123 (19. Juni 2013)

Standpunkt heute:

Die "Fritz!Box 7360" habe ich gestern noch bei Amazon bestellt.
Die "Fritz!Box 7390 geht morgen als Retoure an die Post für den Rückversand zu Amazon.

Weitere Info's folgen, sobald die "Fritz!Box 7360" geliefert worden und angeschlossen ist 

Danke schon einmal für eure (Mit)hilfe bis hierher


----------



## schnuffi123 (23. Juni 2013)

So die "Fritz!Box 7390" wurde nun retouniert und im Gegenzug dafür habe ich mir eine "Fritz!Box 7360" bestellt.
Siehe da, mit dieser funktioniert alles wunderbar! 
Ich kann die volle Down- und Upstream Leistung meines VDSL25 Anschlusses nutzen (Down: 25,1 Mbit/s // Up: 5,1 Mbit/s).

So soll es sein!

Danke euch nochmals für die kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## chiller (23. Juni 2013)

Bessere Leistung für weniger Geld  

Bei Modems muss man halt auf die Foren Meinungen achten


----------

